# Jolly Mon the White Lab



## JnnyLnn (9 mo ago)

So… I was changing some water… had about 2 gallons of water treated with about 10 drops of prime stirred and sitting in a bucket ready for the tank… someone was at the door so I ran To take care of that and came back and pretty sure my 85lb white lab had a couple licks of fresh treated water… will he be ok?


----------



## Crayawns (7 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

When I change water, I almost always accidentally drink some tank water, and I'm still ok 🤣 I think he'll be fine.


----------

